
Free Genome Sequencing Now Available to All UCSF Patients - adenadel
https://www.ucsf.edu/news/2020/08/418286/free-genome-sequencing-now-available-all-ucsf-patients
======
WalterSear
It's clear that they aren't going to return the data to you, so it's not,
strictly speaking 'free genome sequencing'.

Google's Baseline project offered something similar, though their initial
marketing information leaned much more heavily on the implication that you
would be receiving your genomic data in exchange for sharing it. Instead, they
eventually fobbed off the actual genetic test results they returned to a
healthcare startup looking for publicity, that took their own samples and ran
a handful of cheap, common tests that were quite unlikely to provide _anyone_
with actionable data.

I'm unclear why companies don't seem inclined to provide access to this data
in exchange for it's extraction, other than liability and 'customer
management'.

